# Torsa vs Talica



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

So, I picked up a Torsa 30 for cheap with the intentions of using it for levitating jacks and chunking for tuna, BUT I just picked up another Talica 20 because I couldn't pass at the price. Don't tell Heidi. 

Anyway, if you were in my shoes, would you prefer to use the Torsa for jacks/tuna over the Talica or vice-versa?

I'd love to hear thoughts for and against both reels compared to the other in this application.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I think the low gear is over rated and I can't stand how the Talica doesn't have a stop to go in "Full". That said, I don't pass on good deals. Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

MrFish said:


> I think the low gear is over rated and I can't stand how the Talica doesn't have a stop to go in "Full". That said, I don't pass on good deals. Can't go wrong either way.


I do agree that the stop to go on the Torsa is nice. I lost a couple fish last year because the drag got pushed up to full on my other Talica 20.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think the price will always make the Talica more appealing but the power and speed combination of the Torsa without need for shifting gears is a huge advantage with it over similar reels.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I have experience with both, I would prefer the Torsa for what you are describing.

IMO you don't need the low gear if the proper technique is used, and it's one less thing to screw up.

The Torsa is proven to be one of the most bulletproof reels made, and is hugely popular with the Venice Tuna charter fleet.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have two Torsa 40's
Awesome Fish Winches


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I have both. Both are great reels.


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

I own both. Because I am older, and have arthritis in my hands, I need low gear. However both are exceptional reels.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

_My 2 cents _

_I own a pair of talica 16's and torsa 30's and have used both for jigging for AJ and bottom fishing for Grouper - both spooled with 80 lb braid and fished with drags set to 20-30 lb _

_The Talica is a far superior reel if you are going to really push drags above 20 lbs - _

_The Torsa feels better - with a much tighter ARS - giving the reels great sense of instant hook set when jigging - they are also very - very smooth reeling - However they have what I consider a design flaw - the side bearing can not take axial loads - so when you crank the drag down - pushing the spool away from the right handle side - the left side bearing wears out quickly. _

_Believe me - I have repaired these several times - ironic that some of my most expensive reels spend the most time in shop- and have cost the most to repair!_

_I sent these reels back to shimano after they developed rumbling noises the first time - and was told the side bearings are part of the side housing - a $200-$250 repair! _

OCD (Keith) has done the work for me cheaper a few times - but after few hard AJ trips the Torsa's go back to the shop 

The Talica's have held up nicely - however as a result of the two-speed planetary gear - they do not have the 'instant stop' ARS of the single speed Torsa - but they have slayed may big jack, grouper and other beasts ... and other than yearly service - no issues 

The two speed feature is a nice to have - especially grouper fishing when digging for the first few feet of line - but other than when a newbie get tired- I rarely use the low gear.

My 100 lb braid outfit is an Accurate Boss Dauntless - with drag plates on both sides of the spool, and double anti reverse dogs - its a beast and when set to 40 lb of drag - is right at the limit I can hold onto - but it will turn a lot of jacks !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good point there Mullet. The change to thrust bearings on the left side plate is way overdue on the Torsas.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the input fellas. It's always good to get info from the folks that have already done it.


----------

